# AWA mp3 player, buttons have a mind of their own!



## abccc (Oct 29, 2008)

My AWA 2gb mp3 player has suddenly developed a mind of it's own. Whenever i turn it on the menu cycles through itself (left and right), in the song list it cycles to the left, pauses itself, turns the volume all the way (+ or -). fiddling with the navigational stick stops it temporarily, but it goes back to normal right away. none of the buttons feel physically stuck...:4-dontkno


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

Sounds like a classic case of corrupted firmware. Dump your device, force-format, then re-install the correct firmware.

For the non-technical:

If there is any data you care about, make sure you get the data off of the device. The file transfer part of the firmware may still be intact. All remaining data will be deleted without possibility of restoration, so be absolutely sure all of the data you care about is backed up.

Get a fresh copy of the correct firmware for your model.

Now, for the fun part. After you start this, there is no way to stop. Are you sure you wish to continue? (Y/N). 

In My Computer, right-click your device, and select Format from the menu. MAKE ABSOLUTE SURE YOU HAVE SELECTED THE CORRECT DEVICE BEFORE CLICKING FORMAT!!! You would not want to accidentally erase a different drive. To made sure the corrupt data is gone, we select "Full Format", and wait for the computer to do the rest.

Install the fresh firmware and transfer everything back.

Good luck!

Please post back whether you were successful or not, or if you have any questions.


----------



## abccc (Oct 29, 2008)

where can i download the replacment firmware? the brand is AWA (fairly cheap)


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

A quick search of the Internet should get you what you need.


----------

